# Looking for Freelance Logo designer.



## Jotwulf (Jun 1, 2014)

I know you are coming here looking for money and other such things and I am sorry. I cant offer you money. However I am looking to start a blog and eventually a Youtube/Short Film channel. I lack any skill in drawing or painting and I need a good logo. If you are willing to help me I have an idea of what I want, Im not sure if this is the correct forum so Im sorry. Please find it in your hearts to help me. Also I would sing your praises whenever I could.


----------



## Sketch Paper (Jun 24, 2014)

I would love to give it a shot! I'm not some kind of logo goddess, but I can work some kind of magic! ;u;


----------

